
Is Britain Becoming a Failed State? - akbarnama
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/britain-brexit-failed-state-by-chris-patten-2019-08
======
rayiner
The over the top rhetoric is getting tiresome. It’s become trendy to dismiss
every legitimate viewpoint you may disagree with as being the harbinger of the
end of civilization. Of course Britain isn’t a “failed state.” It’s a
sovereign country going through a contentious internal debate on disengaging
from a multi-national trade union.

By the way, the “enemies of the people” quote is from a _Daily Mail_ headline,
not anyone in government as the author implies.

~~~
nathanaldensr
I call it "the age of hyperbole." It's everywhere--"mainstream" news media,
YouTube video thumbnails, political protests... No one is allowed to hold
nuanced or data-driven views; either you believe it's the end of the world or
you are an absolute evil to be extinguished.

------
petepete
We're at a stage where ignorance is celebrated. The EU has been attacked by
the press so much people blame it for everything.

This week a football pundit blamed the EU for a recent handball rules
change[0]. On live TV. What hope do we have?

Frankly, we are an embarrassment and don't deserve the EU.

[0] [https://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/premier-
league/...](https://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/premier-league/ian-
holloway-brexit-handball-eu-rule-qpr-blackpool-a9072536.html)

~~~
vixen99
Most would agree there are plenty of ignorant people on either side. Nothing
new there. For those who appear to believe that Brexit is merely born of
ignorance & populist nationalism, there is
[https://briefingsforbrexit.com/](https://briefingsforbrexit.com/) \-
contributed by pro-Brexit academics and writers who focus on argument rather
than cheap rejoinders.

~~~
justinclift
The very first sentence there says "Much excitement from Remainers this week
...".

That's not going to be a website promoting a data driven, fact based
viewpoint.

------
mieseratte
> But given the extent to which the Brexit campaign has undermined Britain's
> institutions through lies, it is reasonable to worry that the country will
> soon come to resemble a tinpot dictatorship.

One could contend that the Brexit crisis is a culmination of decades of bad
governance, that itself bears ultimate culpability. It's all too convenient to
pretend that the other side is composed of nothing more than gullible rubes.

------
lordnacho
Let's not forget that the state is not just the politicians. When we talk
about failed states, it's often not just that the wrong people are in
political leadership positions, but that everyday responsibilities of the
state are not being fulfilled.

So for instance you have countries where you don't expect the police come and
help you if there's a crime. Or where kids aren't offered education. Those
kinds of things certainly are also the responsibility of the political
leaders, but it will probably be a while before they break down in the UK.
There is at least some institutional memory in the civil service that will
allow things to keep going for some time. Belgium ran for a while with no
government.

"Yes, (Prime) Minister" was very much about this; whatever fool is in power
doesn't matter terribly much, because there's capable people in actual power.

------
segmondy
Really? If you want to see a failed state look at Venezuela. Britain might
have her challenge, but it's far from a failed state. I'll stick pick Britain
over many other locations in EU

------
pjc50
Before dismissing this (although I suspect it will be flagkilled anyway), it's
worth noting that the author is a Conservative, and the former govenor of Hong
Kong.

------
PhilWright
Written by Chris Patten, a long time Conservative party member that has always
been very pro-Europe. So of course he thinks leaving the EU is a disaster,
because it goes against his long held belief that the UK should be all-in with
Europe.

~~~
me_me_me
I don't remember name for this logical fallacy but I can think of a simple way
of demonstrating, by rephrasing your comment.

Vaccines don't cause autism by Dr. XYZ >Written by 'XYZ', a long time
'Vaccines Support' party member that has always been very pro-vaccines. So of
course he thinks 'Vaccines don't cause autism', because it goes against his
long held belief that the 'Vaccines don't cause autism'.

Just because someone has been in a 'idea camp', it doesn't automatically
disqualifies their arguments.

I don't really care about the topic, but this type of comment is my pet peeve.

Attack ideas not people.

~~~
mshook
Circumstantial ad hominem fallacy perhaps?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem#Circumstantial](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem#Circumstantial)

~~~
me_me_me
seems like a right fit

